# Clean TT



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

hey all.

Well i know how you all love pics so gave mine a polish 2day but then took the photos on the wrong setting, Damn camera phone.

Images look a bit cloudy due to thats what the setting was on, my bad 


































I did a bit of editing....









19`s Baby...... 









Even with the dents it still comes out Nice 

:lol:


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wrong forum mate, try using the detailing section called Show & Shine.
See attatched link

viewforum.php?f=31

Rhys.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks good, I like the wheels. However you want to tell your ugly mate to stay out of the photo's in future, I nearly brought me dinner up.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

jonson said:


> Looks good, I like the wheels. However you want to tell your ugly mate to stay out of the photo's in future, I nearly brought me dinner up.


 :lol: PMSL :lol:

Nice job...nice wheels. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
John.


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

have you been kerbing those wheels a bit sunshine!!


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i think it could do with some spacers on the rear.... 

z


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

God please dont tell me that bloke owns a TT aswell what a CHAV !!!! 

:? :?


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Essex Audi said:


> God please dont tell me that bloke owns a TT aswell what a CHAV !!!!
> 
> :? :?


well that really f**ks me off :evil:

So you hateing on me?? Because im young, and got a nice car and you was not aloud out until you was 25? Or wat?

Please enlighten me mate im intrigued to know how you came to the conclusion i was a chav with 1 photo :?:

Also Please define "Chav" for me and tell me what u know about me before "classing me" as a "chav". [smiley=book2.gif]

N i will let you know if your description fits me..

Actually wait ill do it my self.....

1.Some 1 who lives in a council estate... Um no i live in a 4 bedroom house in a nice area.
2. Some 1 who drinks and does drugs all day.... Um no i work days/nights/weekends 12 Hour shifts
3. Some 1 who walks around the street with a burburry hat on.... Um no dont own hats.
4. Some 1 who wears tracksuits all day... Um no
5. Some 1 who trys to rob people in the street for money.. Um no i earn my own
6. I strongly doubt a chav could ever afford a TT anyway.

So thats it, dont start judgeing me before u have even seen or spoken 2 me.

Chav :? :? :? :?


----------



## dan225 (Jul 2, 2008)

fair play mate, thought this was a friendly forum


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

harvey, mate dont worry about it. from what i can see on this forum its full of OLD men who seem to get upset if a younger driver has a tt. these OLD men if they cant take it should stick to their rovers or something. this forum is full of stuck up arrogant people who think cause they drive a tt they special. well they should wake up and realise its jus a car.

the tt has this rep for bein a hairdressers car but from this forum i can see its fast becomin a grand dads car..


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It's not an age thing, don't forget when we were young (and I'm only 32 now) we had nice cars too, they just were not TT's because htey weren't about. But good for you on buying a decent motor and working hard enough to do so.

I still think you should keep your ugly friend of of the shot in future though, I just looked back at that photo to see what the whole chav thing was about and I was sick a bit in my mouth.bleh, dirty.


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

Harv3y said:


> Stuff about not being a chav etc


Tbh mate, its probably just the argos gold chain and "bad boi 4 lyfe" hair cut.

*DISCLAIMER - I'm not one of aforementioned old farts, 21 years old here.......


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Serj said:


> Tbh mate, its probably just the argos gold chain and "bad boi 4 lyfe" hair cut.
> 
> *DISCLAIMER - I'm not one of aforementioned old farts, 21 years old here.......


HaHaHa .......... Class! :lol:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Serj said:


> Harv3y said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff about not being a chav etc
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

So i guess u must have a mop top :wink:

BTW the chain was from a gold smiths not argos :roll: :roll:


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

looks PERFECT that low on19s!


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

tt don said:


> harvey, mate dont worry about it. from what i can see on this forum its full of OLD men who seem to get upset if a younger driver has a tt. these OLD men if they cant take it should stick to their rovers or something. this forum is full of stuck up arrogant people who think cause they drive a tt they special. well they should wake up and realise its jus a car.
> 
> the tt has this rep for bein a hairdressers car but from this forum i can see its fast becomin a grand dads car..


deffo 2nd that.
mate if you work hard and earn your money your allowed to do what the hell you like with it. tbh its nice to see someone who does that now aday as it seem crime as gone up everywhere. fair play to you mate. ow and im 27 and not an old fart lol but i look about 20 and get alot of old farts stair at me in my car like iv just robbed it.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Im surprised reading this thread actually. I thought this forum was a friendly place visited by people with a common interest - the tt. The lad is obviously proud of his motor and quite right. He wasnt after a slating. Surely some peoples comments are against forum rules?!

Enjoy your car anyway, i assume more modding is on its way?!


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers for all you friendly comments guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I just hate people classing me before they even know me, Because im young,

AnTTony u better belive their is more mods comeing mate, After bodywork and Rim refurb.

This car is like pringles once u pop and start modding u cant stop.

More overtime on the way To pay for all the bodywork £650, But will come out like a 08 plate insted of 1999 

The list is endless what i want to do 

TAKE 1 STEP AT A TIME :wink:

Thanx again

Harv3y


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

haha, mines a dec 99 and its in near showroom condition. Ive polished it that much it will need a respray soon! The neighbours all want me to machine polish their cars now!

Good luck with the restoration. That will give you a nice base to mod from!

Ant


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

anTTony said:


> haha, mines a dec 99 and its in near showroom condition. Ive polished it that much it will need a respray soon! The neighbours all want me to machine polish their cars now!
> 
> Good luck with the restoration. That will give you a nice base to mod from!
> 
> Ant


Lol :lol: Yea i love to polish it the end result is fantastic espically when the sun is out...

I understand what u saying about the neighbours they say i clean my car everyday and it looks the newest on the whole street, But yet its the oldest lol

Whats the best polish in your view to get the best shine?

Been using some autoglym Products l8y, Pretty good stuff for £20

Just been quoted £650 to get 4 paintless dents taken out and the front bumper re allign then a full machine polish

Seems a bit pricey to me... Just wished previous owners looked after it abit more... Leathers look like they have never been treated either :? so got some scuff master on the way.

But once the base is all complete we will go from their


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

All I would say is get a few qoutes first. It really depends on the extent of the dents really.

As far as the polish question...to get mine back to full glory I did the following:

washed car with baby bath, clayed car (I used megs but there is apparently better brands to try), washed again and dried off with megs water magnet towel. Then I machine polished with menzerna 3.02 to remove swirls, using a brinkmann xenon light to check progress. Then buffed off with m/f cloth. Then I used some menzerna 85RD to polish using a lighter pad and the machine and buffed off. This was all protected by hand applying victoria concours wax with a terry applicator and buffing off with a soft m/f cloth.

For the really wet look, look at Jac-in-a-boxs pics on here of a black tt he did with Best of Show wax. This stuff looks amazing on some dark colours I have seen. I just dont like the price tag (even tho it lasts for ages apparently!)

The products I use, I use because of recommendations, research etc, and Im not saying there the best...there just ones I like. All I would say is dont expect to remove swirls by hand..you have no chance! The paint is rock hard...even with the machine, I had to change from sonus sfx polishes to the menz as this made no impact either!!

On to the leather, the gliptone stuff rocks imo! My grey leather looked worn and tired, but now it looks and smells great. I you have only got the scuff kit, then get the cleaner & conditioner as well...you wont be dissapointed.

Happy cleaning!

Ant


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

anTTony said:


> All I would say is get a few qoutes first. It really depends on the extent of the dents really.
> 
> As far as the polish question...to get mine back to full glory I did the following:
> 
> ...


Excellent Cheers...

I think ill be busy next few days espically with the leather, if i can do it my self then saves me paying sum 1 2 do the same job... and i would probly take more care then some 1 anyway lol :wink:

Cheers for the great write up ill be purchasing a few products to give it that extra shine.. 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

mines a early 2001 but had a bad life untill i got it. i used to be head valiter for mg-rover so you better beleve it gets the full works lol. could do with claying it though tbh. i need more time!!!


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

GeoffMM said:


> have you been kerbing those wheels a bit sunshine!!


Just got the car booked in on wednesday to get all of them fully refurbed and painted 

Ill post pics once complete

Harv3y


----------

